
InstyMatch API - wt-yevgeniy
Github URL : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;wlanalysis2017&#x2F;InstyMatchAPI<p>What is InstyMatch?<p>InstyMatch is an AI-driven engine used for analyzing pairs of job descriptions and candidate resume sets. 
Created by data scientists &amp; recruiters, our engine uses machine learning to process &amp; analyze data between job descriptions &amp; resumes and provide you with results &amp; feedback for every resume, independently &amp; with respect to the job description.<p>Who should use InstyMatch?<p>1) Recruiters delivering clients to hiring managers:
With our AI-driven InstyMatch, you can confidently deliver clients to a hiring manager with our results as proof of a great match.<p>2) Recruiters matching clients with the right job: 
Instead of spending hours reading through resumes &amp; figuring out if a client is a good fit for the job, let our AI-driven InstyMatch engine do it for you in a matter of seconds!<p>3) Recruiters improving clients placement likeliness through resume improvement:
Our Resume feedback feature allows you to quickly &amp; easily tell your clients how they could improve their resumes &amp; tailor them to a specific job opening to increase their chances of placement.<p>4) Jobseekers looking for the right match:
Unsure if you’re the right fit for a job? Run your resume &amp; the job posting through our InstyMatch engine to see how well you stack up before you even apply!<p>5) Jobseekers looking to improve their Resume &amp; job placement:
Does your resume need some improvement? Do you want to customize your resume to be a better fit for a certain Jobposting? Run it through our Instymatch engine to see how you can improve!<p>6) Developers looking to create powerful new apps for the billion dollar staffing market:
The U.S. Staffing market is expected to reach a record $157.8B in 2020, a 2.7% increase from 2019. 
The market needs tools &amp; technologies to help match Jobseekers with the right employers, our InstyMatch API gives you the power to create those tools!
======
bellwether
Looks like a great start to an interesting project, looking forward to seeing
it grow!

